# lf movers thats can haul a huge tank from burnaby to Vancouver



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

After two unsuccessful attempts I was hoping that some of you might be able to help me find a mover that can help me move a huge tank. Tank I'm reffering to is the 1200gal plywood tank. Its about 7 feet wide 8 feet long and 3 feet tall. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.
David


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow. That would be a sight to see. Think it would fit within a traffic lane though. Just. Good luck and take pics! I'll see if a moving guy I've used before could help 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

Ive seen companies that advertise moving pianos, you might want to call them, this would be right up their alley


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It would have to go in a truck on end or side, just rent a cube van and bribe your larger strong friends.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry. My friend doesn't have the vehicle that can handle that. Need like a 5 ton or a flat bed. I don't think you want to stand it up on end as I'm not sure the tank could take it. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

yea u would need a 5 ton i drove one of those before when i use to deliver should fit ur tank


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I would hire a tow truck with a flatdeck.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

This must be dave's old tank!!


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. A flat bed seems like the best bet. Anyone know a number or a company who has flatbed moving?


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup its Dave's old tank and my name is Dave also so it will always be Dave's


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably needs to be a flat bed for ease as the tank is so wide. Don't know any movers that have it but I know you can rent these from Budget as a specialty rental.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

All you need is man power. Any 5 ton truck will work, standard width is 90-91" and height is 86". For easier to take it down from the truck to ground, make sure truck is equipped with a power tailgate (assume tank is stand up right).


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

For flatbed, google Phoenix truck & crane or F&G trucking.


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

I always love saying the company name F&G


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for all The help and the awesome leads. I will try to holla at phoenix and f&g see what's up. God bless you all. 
David


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Another good alternative is a flatdeck with a Hiab/crane
they cost about the same to rent by the hour:

I use Larry 604 6five7 four68four
for my hot tub over the fence move a couple of years ago.


----------



## Fire_eel (Aug 12, 2013)

also, any tow truck company has flat decks as well


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks mike I gave Larry a call and he was able to move it the next day. Now its sitting I'm my driveway waiting for a stand to be built.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you.

Knowing someone with a Hiab/crane is handy <VBG>


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

someone wanted some pics so here they are. thanks again mike and shout out to Larry! highly recommended.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the pics! That job looked like it would really suck if you didn't have a crane. Have you began setting it up yet?


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

You could sure put a lot of cardinals in that baby! Good luck with the setup!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Great pics. Glad everything has worked out.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Very cool thanks for the pics, that things a monster!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

sad to see David's tank leaving but excited to see what you do with it!


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Good thing he had the hiab! I'd hate to have tried to lift that thing onto a truck...

If you need a hand building the frame I might be able to give you one depending when =)


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That is very impressive. Appreciative of you sharing pics. Hope this tank journal continues.

Sent from my LT30a using Tapatalk


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

we have a tough time getting it down the stand and out the garage. Good thing when I build I do have plan so I have 2" clearance . If I have double garage I would have push it to the max.


----------



## Fantasticfish8 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the help thanks hondas for the big vision. couldnt have moved the tank with out hondas hes a pretty strong guy. I have yet to set it up and it would be great if you could help me build a frame kevin. i do like cardinals and it would fit a ton of the,m in there. thats if they wont get sucked into the filter somehow. i like community tanks so until there is an enclosure built around it i was thinking kois. but my real dream would be to make a nature scape like ada but with discus. so tony im with you on the discus jobber i like your biotope so sweet. only time will tell. you guys are awesome! one day it will be ready, one day.
David


----------

